# Is There A Class Action Suit Against Power King Tire That Makes Towmax Tires? If Not, Does Anyone Want To Start One?



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there a class action suit against Power King tire that makes Towmax ST tires? If not, does anyone want to start one?

I had over $9k worth of damage done to my RV from a separated Towmax Power King tire. This tire was properly inflated, only had 3k miles on it and was only 2 - 3 years old. Dynamic tire "inspected" it and determined that it wasn't properly inflated which is a complete lie since when stopped to change it the pressure was still at 70 psi. This is also when I noticed that the tire right behind it was about to separate also. I have read NUMEROUS complaints just like mine on the DOT website: https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/online.cfm

I'm pissed off and have driven trailers and RVs all across the country and NEVER had a problem like I've had with these Power King Towmax tires. The representative told me that "other companies have just as many complaints". Again, not true. I looked up the company that makes the tires that I subsequently installed on my RV (Maxxis 8008 made by Cheng Shin) and they only have 2 RV related complaints. I also looked up Goodyear (not that I would buy the Marathon due to bad reviews) and they only had 18 or so. Power king tire corp. has 60 as of July, 2015. Go figure.

Sincerely,

Ken D.


----------



## lakecityemt (Nov 16, 2015)

I am also considering class action suit. Do you have any update on your fight??

Jolie


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I asked a liersman(salesman) at a rv show when will you put decent tires on these rv? reply, when you the customer decide to spend more money.


----------



## dcb365 (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm investigating a potential class action for tread separation in the Power King Towmax tire. I would be interested in speaking with you to discuss your experience with the tire. Please contact me at: [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## dcb365 (Sep 15, 2016)

lakecityemt said:


> I am also considering class action suit. Do you have any update on your fight??
> 
> Jolie


I'm investigating a potential class action for tread separation in the Power King Towmax tire. I'd be interested in speaking with you concerning your experience with the tire. Please contact me at: [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## dcb365 (Sep 15, 2016)

KEN5150 said:


> Is there a class action suit against Power King tire that makes Towmax ST tires? If not, does anyone want to start one?
> 
> I had over $9k worth of damage done to my RV from a separated Towmax Power King tire. This tire was properly inflated, only had 3k miles on it and was only 2 - 3 years old. Dynamic tire "inspected" it and determined that it wasn't properly inflated which is a complete lie since when stopped to change it the pressure was still at 70 psi. This is also when I noticed that the tire right behind it was about to separate also. I have read NUMEROUS complaints just like mine on the DOT website: https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/online.cfm
> 
> ...


I'm investigating a potential class action for tread separation in the Power King Towmax tire. I would be interested in speaking with you to discuss your experience with the tire. Please contact me at: [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

our 295RE came with the towmax tires as did a two friends with Montana's. Mine wore out at about 25K miles and replaced them with Maxxis. Never had an issue with them, but it did take lots of weights to balance them. Friends with the Montana's both replaced the Towmax around 20-25K miles again because they wore out, but neither had any issues with the tires.


----------

